# He says I knocked back a compliment



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Hard day ref (part time divided family) discipline & 8yo 
however he seemed ok on the phone & call ended fine but not reflecting the sexting we'd been having so I called him to say I was looking forward to making love when we meet - (a bit of a forward move for me, he'd know that, even at my age!!) so the conversation's moving towards 'goodnight' and he says 'I chose you for your genes' (I knew what difference he meant the moment he said it) - a moment or two explanation of me carrying the genes he'd want a child (son!) to have - bear in mind he's VERY bright stock from working class & I'm intelligent whatever middle-upper-upper-whatever so we say goodnight & I text back 'so not me for me(or words to that effect, but with exclamation marks, I hasten to add)
& in due course get a reply that I'd missed the point and that it had been a big BIG in capitals compliment
After a while I texted that sorry I'd misunderstood but that after making love next time we get together maybe he could say it again so I'd understand get a text back OKx
Sorry to be so naive but I think I did ok
Did I?


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

If he is as bright minded as you say he is then yes that was a big compliment!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

Doh; 

Ok I get that I didn't get it - remaining on my naive theme, is it tooooo sensitive or 'girly' to have felt slightly put out that it was (or seemed, from what he said!) my dna rather than my personality, looks, fun, etc, that he'd been attracted to?
Maybe it's just that for so long we've had issues of his commitment & not reassuring me etc - _ [ strangely, typing this, I can feel a 'so that makes it an even bigger compliment' coming on ]_ - that I want him to want ME for ME :scratchhead:


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

madimoff said:


> Doh;
> 
> Ok I get that I didn't get it - remaining on my naive theme, is it tooooo sensitive or 'girly' to have felt slightly put out that it was (or seemed, from what he said!) my dna rather than my personality, looks, fun, etc, that he'd been attracted to?
> Maybe it's just that for so long we've had issues of his commitment & not reassuring me etc - _ [ strangely, typing this, I can feel a 'so that makes it an even bigger compliment' coming on ]_ - that I want him to want ME for ME :scratchhead:


Maybe he meant Jeans 

Either way, you have to keep in mind that DNA is basically the basis for everything you are. From looks, character, outlook on life, personality and all that stuff. Sure environment has a lot to do with how you end up, but an upbeat person will most of the time remain an upbeat person, albeit a bit more pessimistic.

Don't think he doesn't love you. It's just a nerdy way of saying he loves you. There is only one person with your DNA, and that is you. You could equate that if DNA=you, then he chose you for your genes = he chose you because you are you.

Might me my scientific mind trying to rationalize, but I still think it's kinda cute.


----------

